# frank mcgrath 7 weeks out - freakish!



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

one of my favorite bb's - fckin freakish thickness. just a small clip he uploaded






i think his forearms are as big as his arms!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Those forearms are insane


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

machine


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

He must be on roids.



I've only attended 3 gyms, but haven't seen these biceps curls machines in any of them.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looooooooooooool

His forearms were insane i mean insane bloody amazing

His forearms were so insane they should be commited


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yuk


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

got 1 of those bicep curls in my gym and i do more than mr mcgrath:cool:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

cant believe i missed the chance to meet him and evan centopani at the bodypower expo!

and they went to temple to train damn!! imagine training with them - a fckin dream!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Mr White said:


> He must be on roids.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only attended 3 gyms, but haven't seen these biceps curls machines in any of them.


why? why? why?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big fan of McGrath always have been..


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

crazy forearms, back in the day he used to train them everyday


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Frank n co @ the expo. http://www.youtube.com/user/UniversalNutrition?blend=6&ob=5#p/a/u/1/UZOA3gqztv0

I had an invite to train with him, g and evan and flunked it for a date, paaaaaah!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Frank n co @ the expo. http://www.youtube.com/user/UniversalNutrition?blend=6&ob=5#p/a/u/1/UZOA3gqztv0
> 
> I had an invite to train with him, g and evan and flunked it for a date, paaaaaah!


great video man, cant believe you missed the chance to train with them!!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Trained around them and with Erik Fankhouser at the Arnold expo in '09. McGrath was banged up with a torn tricep and had his whole arm wrapped up and obv didnt train. He's never got going, always had the odd injury or car crash curtailing his career. Not only immense forearms, but a tiny waist


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

great vasc on those forearms


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good looking bastard as well

Man l hate him !!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Good looking bastard as well
> 
> Man l hate him !!


ha ha...lol. but you got wit!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Crazy forearms!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Trained around them and with Erik Fankhouser at the Arnold expo in '09. McGrath was banged up with a torn tricep and had his whole arm wrapped up and obv didnt train. He's never got going, always had the odd injury or car crash curtailing his career. Not only immense forearms, but a tiny waist


bloody hell at the arnold expo? that must have been insane i would have trained for the whole day!

franks forearms evan's arms and delts and erik's calves - fckin freakiest bodyparts in bbing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Good looking bastard as well
> 
> Man l hate him !!


lol you'll like this video! greg valentino interviewing frank mcgrath.

valentino is one annoying pr**k!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> lol you'll like this video! greg valentino interviewing frank mcgrath.
> 
> valentino is one annoying pr**k!


Greg knew his stuff bk in the day though

Sucker for a forearm. Looking amazing!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

ricky23 said:


> bloody hell at the arnold expo? that must have been insane i would have trained for the whole day!
> 
> franks forearms evan's arms and delts and erik's calves - fckin freakiest bodyparts in bbing!


Yea, i worked at the Animal Cage booth the whole weekend and got £400 worth of there product for £100. Was a mod on there forum, but hardly use it now


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Frank @2011 Toronto Pro






Made 1st callout too


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow thats one huge MF, forearms are amazing !!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn they're some good bicep inserts! ... forearms go without saying.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

is this recent? I think he is coming back from an accident.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> is this recent? I think he is coming back from an accident.


1st vid, 7 weeks ago. The one above your post, is from yesterday


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks. so he is pretty close to show day..


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Yesterday and today was/is show day


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

the guy who should of won the toronto pro lionel beyeke is my tip for the top in the next few years awesome shape abit like charles clairemonte and flex wheeler.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

he placed 4th at the show


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah Frank's forearms are monsters. I recently posted a pic of Lee Priest flexing his horseshoe triceps, but his arms are the complete package.

*Frank*:










*Lee*:










Now I like Frank's forearm, but I like Lee's too. I wonder which is better? There's only one way to find out - FIGHT!

Or better, an armwrestling match is usually won or lost in the forearms - who's yer money on?


----------

